# Parallels Desktop (erreur réseau)



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (19 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais créer une machine virtuelle de Windows 11 et 7 mais j'ai des erreurs avec le réseau et d'autres choses ?

Merci d'avance.

a+


----------



## edenpulse (19 Avril 2022)

Sans avoir les paramètres de ta machine virtuelle, impossible de t’aider.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (19 Avril 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Sans avoir les paramètres de ta machine virtuelle, impossible de t’aider.


Salut,

Je me suis fait un Hackintosh mais voici mon matériel :


> Système d'exploitation Windows 11 Professionnel 64-bit, Processeur Intel Core i7 10700K @ 3.80GHz Technologie Comet Lake, RAM 16 Go, Carte mère Gigabyte Technology Co. Ltd. H470 HD3 (U3E1), Graphiques Intel UHD Graphics 630 (Gigabyte), Stockage SSD 500 GO, Audio Realtek High Definition Audio.


----------



## edenpulse (19 Avril 2022)

Ca n'as rien à voir. Je parle des paramètres de la machine virtuelle, définie dans Parallels.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (19 Avril 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ca n'as rien à voir. Je parle des paramètres de la machine virtuelle, définie dans Parallels.


Voilà :


----------



## Locke (19 Avril 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Je voudrais créer une machine virtuelle de Windows 11 et 7 mais j'ai des erreurs avec le réseau et d'autres choses ?


Et pourtant, par défaut les réglages de base ne posent aucun problème. Fais un clic sur *Restaurer par défaut* et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (19 Avril 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Et pourtant, par défaut les réglages de base ne posent aucun problème. Fais un clic sur *Restaurer par défaut* et vois ce qu'il se passe.


Non ça ne marche toujours pas


----------



## Locke (19 Avril 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Non ça ne marche toujours pas


Créer une nouvelle machine virtuelle et laisse les réglages par défaut, normalement ça devrait marcher. Ensuite tu pourras supprimer ton ancienne machine virtuelle.


----------



## LaJague (19 Avril 2022)

Je te dirais bien de contacter le support, mis pour ça il faut une version legit …


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (19 Avril 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Créer une nouvelle machine virtuelle et laisse les réglages par défaut, normalement ça devrait marcher. Ensuite tu pourras supprimer ton ancienne machine virtuelle.


J'ai créé une nouvelle machine virtuelle et j'ai laissé les réglages par défaut puis supprimer l'ancienne machine virtuelle mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas


----------



## Locke (19 Avril 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> J'ai créé une nouvelle machine virtuelle et j'ai laissé les réglages par défaut puis supprimer l'ancienne machine virtuelle mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas


Alors le problème ne provient de Parallels Desktop, mais de tes réglages réseau dans Préférences Système/Réseau. Ou est-ce lié avec ton hackintosh et ses réglages, je mise une pièce là-dessus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (19 Avril 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Alors le problème ne provient de Parallels Desktop, mais de tes réglages réseau dans Préférences Système/Réseau. Ou est-ce lié avec ton hackintosh et ses réglages, je mise une pièce là-dessus.


Je peux dire que j'ai bien la connexion Internet dans mon Hackintosh j'arrive bien à télécharger et allée sur les navigateurs.
Dans les Options de macOS dans Réseau j'ai bien la connexion active.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (20 Avril 2022)

Re, 

Le problème vient bien de l'app 
Je suis allé voir sur le Net et les personnes ont bien le même problème que moi avec le Réseau 
Je pense qu'il n'est pas bien compatible avec le système Monterey !

a+


----------



## edenpulse (20 Avril 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Je pense qu'il n'est pas bien compatible avec le système Monterey !


C'est bien compatible. J'ai Parallels Desktop 17 avec une VM Windows 11 dessus sans soucis.


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Je pense qu'il n'est pas bien compatible avec le système Monterey !


Nop, nop, nop, comme en réponse        #14      chez moi avec mon iMac 24" M1 et bien entendu macOS Monterey, tout va pour le mieux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (20 Avril 2022)

Ok, alors je ne comprends pas ou cela coince ?
J'ai bien la connexion et j'ai bien Internet.
Bizarre


----------



## edenpulse (20 Avril 2022)

Qu'est ce que tu as dans les options où tu as "adaptateur réseau virtio"?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (20 Avril 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu as dans les options où tu as "adaptateur réseau virtio"?


Voici :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (21 Avril 2022)

Re,

Ok c'est bon ça marche maintenant 
J'ai fait un grand nettoyage dans macOS puis installé la démo de l'app sur le site officiel.

Merci encore pour toute l'aide donnée 

a+


----------



## Locke (21 Avril 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> J'ai fait un grand nettoyage dans macOS puis installé la démo de l'app sur le site officiel.


Ah bon, avant tu avais installé quoi en provenance d'où ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (21 Avril 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Ah bon, avant tu avais installé quoi en provenance d'où ?


On me la passait pour tester cette app mais je ne sais pas ou il a téléchargé mais c'était bien la dernière version 

C'est une personne qui me l'avait donnée pour tester cette app mais je ne sais pas ou il a téléchargé ?


----------



## Locke (21 Avril 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> On me la passait pour tester cette app mais je ne sais pas ou il a téléchargé mais c'était bien la dernière version
> 
> C'est une personne qui me l'avait donnée pour tester cette app mais je ne sais pas ou il a téléchargé ?


Assurément une version non légale, on ne débattra pas, on en restera là.

Par défaut, une version légale à télécharger chez Parallels Desktop proposera l'achat ou *un essai gratuit de 14 jours.* Un tout petit fichier .dmg d'installation sera téléchargé, un double-clic sur le fichier lancera l'installation. Dans la foulée sera proposé l'installation de Windows 11. Si on accepte, il y a aura le téléchargement d'un fichier .iso de Windows 11 propre au Mac, l'installation se déroulera sans problème, mais, mais, mais, avec la version d'essai gratuite on ne pourra utiliser Parallels Desktop que si on possède un compte référencé...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (21 Avril 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Assurément une version non légale, on ne débattra pas, on en restera là.
> 
> Par défaut, une version légale à télécharger chez Parallels Desktop proposera l'achat ou *un essai gratuit de 14 jours.* Un tout petit fichier .dmg d'installation sera téléchargé, un double-clic sur le fichier lancera l'installation. Dans la foulée sera proposé l'installation de Windows 11. Si on accepte, il y a aura le téléchargement d'un fichier .iso de Windows 11 propre au Mac, l'installation se déroulera sans problème, mais, mais, mais, avec la version d'essai gratuite on ne pourra utiliser Parallels Desktop que si on possède un compte référencé...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 258553


Oui, j'ai créé un compte mais avec une connexion avec Apple


----------

